# Women's Hair Loss > Hair Replacement: Wigs, Toppers, Hair Integration >  Thieves bust through wall to steal hair extensions

## gmonasco

Three thieves battered through a wall, crawled close to the floor to dodge motion detectors and stole six duffel bags filled with human hair extensions from a Chicago beauty supply store.

http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/l...,6405133.story

----------


## bigjackie8135

Its crazy!!!!They know the hair is expensive???!!!

----------


## Sammygirl

Wow, theives will steal anything for a few quid!

----------

